# My garden set up is nearly finished



## Loopychicklady (May 22, 2013)

Well after 8 months of turning this from a jungle to a garden I think I'm almost there! 
Here's a few pics of the girls and our ducks! (I also breed mini lops)  

Unfortunately, the good old British weather didn't make it look very nice hahaha plus our grass no longer seems to grow lol


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks like you have been very busy! Love your pooch! Adorable.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Love the bunny set up. nice.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

looking great, my kind of garden. i bet the animals love it.


----------



## Loopychicklady (May 22, 2013)

rob said:


> looking great, my kind of garden. i bet the animals love it.


Thanks! Yeah they run the garden really, I am just a guest!


----------

